# Afendis AG



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Mir wurde vor einigen Wochen erst 9 Euro und wenig später 96 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht. Diese Zahlungen habe ich natürlich storniert. 

Daraufhin habe ich diese Email bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Frau ......,

der Buchung des fälligen Rechnungsbetrages in Höhe von EUR    96,00 auf Basis Ihrer Zahlung via KtoNr.: 01350490XXX BLZ 20050550 wurde widersprochen.
Durch die Rückbelastung seitens des Kreditinstitutes sind weitere Kosten angefallen. Aktuell lässt sich die gegen Sie bestehende Forderung wie folgt darstellen:

Forderungsbetrag       EUR      96,00
Bankspesen             EUR       8,76
Mahnkosten             EUR       2,50


Gesamtbetrag           EUR      107,2


Wir fordern Sie auf, diesen Betrag binnen 3 Tagen auf folgendes Konto zu überweisen:

Au*r Wit*e Thi*l
Kontonummer: 659707551
bei der HypoVereinsbank (BLZ 70020270)
Bei Überweisungen aus dem Ausland bitte zusätzlich angeben:
BIC oder Swift-Code: HYVEDEMMXXX
IBAN : DE36700202700659707551


Bitte geben Sie bei Ihrer Überweisung unbedingt die TN-Nummer 15812331989 an.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass Sie sich mit der Zahlung nunmehr in Verzug befinden!!

Rückfragen bitte nur per mail.


Ihre Afendis AG


Ich habe darauf nicht reagiert und nun habe ich folgende Email erhalten:


Sehr geehrte Frau ....,

wir zeigen Ihnen der Ordnung halber nochmals an, dass wir die Firma Afen*is AG,
Zamdorfer Str. 100, 81677 München vertreten.

Sie haben das Onlineangebot http://kazaa.......de/  in Anspruch genommen.

Wie bereits mitgeteilt, schulden Sie unserer Mandantschaft einen Gesamtbetrag
i.H.v. EUR 139,60. Diesen Betrag haben Sie bislang nicht überwiesen, obwohl Sie
sich in Zahlungsverzug befinden und mit erheblichen weiteren Kosten und
Unannehmlichkeiten rechnen müssen.

Die in unserem Aufforderungsschreiben gesetzte Frist läuft in wenigen Tagen ab!

Gegebenenfalls können Sie die Forderung aber in angemessenen Raten begleichen,
soweit ein akzeptabler Ratenzahlungsvorschlag innerhalt der Frist bei uns eingeht.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir seitens unserer Mandantschaft gehalten sind, den offenen
Forderungsbetrag notfalls gerichtlich beitreiben zu lassen, wenn Sie die Frist ungenutzt
verstreichen lassen.

Über die weitere Entwicklung dieserer Forderungsangelegenheit entscheiden also allein Sie!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Au*r Wit*e Thi*l
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was ich am besten tun sollte??
Das wäre echt nett, denn ich habe keine Ahnung.

MfG, Agate

[email protected]

_e-mail-addi, persönliche Daten  und kommerzielle URL  gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction_


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2006)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.

und dann  den passenden Rechtsanwalt suchen.
Du benötigts Einzelfallberatung, die das Forum wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht leisten darf.


----------



## rolf76 (4 Januar 2006)

Offenbar hat die Afendis AG deine email-Adresse und deine Bankverbindung. Deine Adresse scheinen die aber noch nicht zu haben, sonst hättest du bestimmt eine Mahnung per Post und nicht per E-Mail erhalten.

Stellt sich die Frage, woher die deine E-Mail-Adresse und deine Bankverbindung haben könnten? Hast du dich für die genannten Dienste (um was geht es da eigentlich?) angemeldet oder solche Dienste genutzt?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

hast du das angebot auch genutzt oder einfach so ne rechnung bekommen ohne jemals auf so einer seite gewesen zu sein?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Ich war schon auf der Seite (die tun so als wäre das die Kazaa-Seite) und habe mich da auch registriert, aber nur zum testen. 
Jetzt habe ich mir die Seite nochmal genauer angeguckt und da steht das man drei Tage kündigen kann und man sonst automatisch einen 180-Tage Zugang für 96 Euro bekommt. Diese Infos gabs da aber noch nicht, als ich mich angemeldet habe, sonst hätte ich natürlich gekündigt bzw. hätte mich dort überhaupt nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

> der Buchung des fälligen Rechnungsbetrages in Höhe von EUR 96,00 auf Basis
> Ihrer Zahlung via KtoNr.: 01350490XXX BLZ 20050550 wurde widersprochen.


mal eine  ganz schlichte Frage, da offensichtlich die Bank/Kontendaten vorliegen, 
mußt du die eingegeben haben oder?  

Wenn ja, Frage: Warum? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Das ist mir leider auch nicht mehr so ganz klar.........
Igendwie haben die mich wohl davon überzeugt, dass es ohne nicht geht.
Ich weiss, dass hört sich total bescheuert an!!
Ist aber nun mal leider passiert...


----------



## News (4 Januar 2006)

Die Seite hat ja öfter mal ihr Erscheinungsbild geändert.
Falls sie zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt so aussah wie in den folgenden 2 Screenshots, dann bist du der Gratis-Verlockung im 1. Fenster erlegen und hast dann den Kostenhinweis im 2. Fenster übersehen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Agate schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon auf der Seite (die tun so als wäre das die Kazaa-Seite) und habe mich da auch registriert, aber nur zum testen.
> Jetzt habe ich mir die Seite nochmal genauer angeguckt und da steht das man drei Tage kündigen kann und man sonst automatisch einen 180-Tage Zugang für 96 Euro bekommt. Diese Infos gabs da aber noch nicht, als ich mich angemeldet habe, sonst hätte ich natürlich gekündigt bzw. hätte mich dort überhaupt nicht angemeldet.



das stand damals nicht dort?! 
auch die AGB´s nicht gelsen und dort steht das alles auch jetzt erst auf einmal oder? Aber explezit angehackt hast du die oder? Auch wenn sich das jetzt komisch anhört!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

bzw. auf anmelden geklickt auch oder?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Das ist das neue Abrechnungssystem der Afendis AG, das nun überwiegend von den ehemaligen Dialer-Webmastern (vorübergehend) eingesetzt wird. Anders als beim üblichen Afendis-System, gibt es neben der Transaktionsnummer (TN) keine AID, wie > HIER < zum Beispiel. Somit kann man die Daten und das Angebot selbst nicht über das Support-Portal von Afendis prüfen.

Aber wie Agate ja schon schreibt - sie hat das System genutzt und versäumt, rechtzeitig (während der Testphase) zu kündigen. Jetzt liegt es an ihr selbst, sich erfolgreich gegen die Forderung zu wehren, zumal sie mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden war.
Die Rechnungen kommen übrigens i. d. R. per E-Mail von Afendis und später auch die Mahnungen der Inkassosozietät A/W/T und nicht unbedingt per Briefpost.

@ Agate, Da habe ich bei der Gelegenheit doch gleich noch eine Frage an Dich. Hast Du eigentlich zur Nutzung der Website eine E-Mail erhalten mit einem Passwort oder einem aktiven Link für den Zugang?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

@reducal

wer sagt das sie nicht zufrieden war? 
willst du ihr das jetzt aus tipp mitgeben, da die erste behauptung da war kein preis gescheitert ist? 
 :roll:


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt das sie nicht zufrieden war?


Reine Interprätationssache:





			
				Agate schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon auf der Seite (die *tun so als wäre* das die Kazaa-Seite)


Klingt das zufrieden?

Zum Thema passen auch diese Threads:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=124079#124079
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122844#122844


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Plakatflächenaufsteller schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--> klingt auch nicht unzufrieden! 
der modesigner namens XXX tut auch so als wär er der größte
robbie ... denkt er kann jede frau abschleppen 

denoch:
kaufen alles vom designer X die Mode und 
von robbie die musik....

ob die zufrieden sind oder nicht geht aus dem context nicht hervor...
wenn das angebot nach angeben des useres so tut als wären sie die orginal kazaa seite und der user das noch dazu gewußt hat,  dann kann er doch nicht unzufrieden sein, wenn sich nach dem bezahlvorgang seine vermutung bestätigt


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal
> 
> wer sagt das sie nicht zufrieden war?



Siehe Reducals Posting. Wollte gerade das selbe schreiben. Zufriedene Kunden würden in der Tat andere Formulierungen wählen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unzufriedene auch!


----------



## rolf76 (4 Januar 2006)

Sag mal, Gast, was sind denn deine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema? Warum hackst du so darauf rum, ob Agate zufrieden oder unzufrieden ist?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Auf was man sich so alles versteifen kann, wenn man sonst nichts zum Thema beiträgt. Könnten wir zum Thread zurück kehren?



> @ Agate, Da habe ich bei der Gelegenheit doch gleich noch eine Frage an Dich. Hast Du eigentlich zur Nutzung der Website eine E-Mail erhalten mit einem Passwort oder einem aktiven Link für den Zugang?



Vielleicht könnte mir diese Frage ja auch ein "Eingeweihter" beantworten. Wie  wird die Anmeldung verifiziert? Gibt es eine Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, Gast, was sind denn deine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema? Warum hackst du so darauf rum, ob Agate zufrieden oder unzufrieden ist?



weil reducal aus diesem grund das ganze " anzufechten " empfhiehlt ! 
deswegen... 

agate hat den preis, da er nicht ordentlich gelesen hat ( sind wirklich nur ein par zeilen und preis steht gleich groß wie alles andere ) retour...

find ich nicht in ordnung ! das ist eine ordentliche preisangabe!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was man sich so alles versteifen kann, wenn man sonst nichts zum Thema beiträgt. Könnten wir zum Thread zurück kehren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum suchst du nun gründe einer nichtigkeit?
glaube agate hat eingestanden das angebot genutzt zu haben

Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten --> ist dadurch in diesem fall hinfällig!!!!!


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> unzufriedene auch!



Ach, man kann auf verschiedene Art und Weise seine Unzufriedenheit äußern. Aber warten wir einmal ab, was die Kundin dazu sagt. War ja nur eine Frage, aber eben, wie schon erklärt, keine aus der Luft gegriffene. Kann aber ja alles ganz anders sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eine ordentliche preisangabe!


Wer sagt das? Wer bestimmt, was ordentlich ist und was nicht? In diesem Fall wohl gerade mal das BGB und was das betrifft ist der Begriff "deutlich" nicht näher definiert - also reine Geschmackssache.

Übrigens empfehle ich nichts und werfe auch keine Strategien für Widerspruchsführer auf. Aber die Gedanken sind ja bekanntlich frei!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reducal schrieb:
Jetzt liegt es an ihr selbst, sich erfolgreich gegen die Forderung zu wehren, zumal sie mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden war. 

--> das ist keine frage! 
aber wette agate nimmst sich nun dieser meinung an und behauptet einfach , dass das angebot schrott war...


----------



## Qoppa (4 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Agate schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - sogar nach Betrug: 
Warum sollte jemand  96 Euro für ein bekanntermaßen kostenloses Programm löhnen wollen? Also ist der Vertragsschluß - mindestens - anfechtbar!

@ Agate
das ist nur meine Meinung. Wie Jurist schon gesagt hat, such am besten einen Anwalt und finde mit dem die beste Strategie.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

@Agate 

mal noch eine  Frage: Wie bist du denn auf die Seite gekommen?  Noch ist sie soweit ich mal gegoogelt habe 
nicht mit der Vermüllungsmaschinerie nach oben katapultiert worden.

cp

PS: Wie wäre es wenn du dich mal anmelden würdest, das kostet garantiert nichts , es werden 
auch keine Kontendaten abgefragt und der Informationsfluss könnte intensiver werden


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> reducal schrieb:Jetzt liegt es an ihr selbst, sich erfolgreich gegen die Forderung zu wehren, zumal sie mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden war.
> 
> --> das ist keine frage!


Ok, dann ist es halt eine durchaus zulässige Interpretation. Noch gibt es die Meinungsfreiheit.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber wette agate nimmst sich nun dieser meinung an und behauptet einfach , dass das angebot schrott war...



Ja, ja, die Board-Illuminaten   

Aber wie gesagt: Agate kann für sich selber sprechen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum suchst du nun gründe einer nichtigkeit?


Das hat mit dem Fall "Agate" nichts zu tun, ist so ein Fimmel von mir - aber das wirst Du Dir eh denken können!  



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten --> ist dadurch in diesem fall hinfällig!!!!!


Ist es eigentlich nie, aber in ziviler Hinsicht hier womöglich schon.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

natürlich bin ich unzufrieden mit denen!!!
aber so wirklicher kunde war ich garnicht. hab mich nur angemeldet, dann festgestellt, dass das alles komisch ist und nicht mehr genutzt.
naja, also seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass ich einfach nur blöd war und so schnell wie möglich bezahlen sollte???


----------



## Qoppa (4 Januar 2006)

Agate, kurze Antwort:
1. Blöd - ja! Man gibt seine Daten nicht irgendwo im Internet ein.

2. Saublöd (weil Kostenhinweis überlesen)? weiß man nicht, ob das vor ein paar Tagen schon genauso aussah. Es gibt ähnliche Angebote - v.a. bei Handypay, da gab es mal Kostenhinweis, mal nicht, im munteren Wechsel. (Das hat im Zweifelsfall übrigens der Anbieter zu beweisen.)

3. Zahlen oder nicht?
das kannst Du nur selbst entscheiden.
Meiner Ansicht nach kann man (selbst mit Kostenhinweis) den Vertragsschluß anfechten, da - nach "objektivem" Gesichtspunkt - nicht von einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung auszugehen ist.
Wie das dann letztlich von einem Gericht beurteilt wird, kann man nicht mit Sicherheit vorhersehen, - deswegen: wenn Du Dich wehren willst, berate Dich mit einem Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

wie ich auf die seite gekommen bin weiss ich leider nicht mehr genau.
die haben mir dann eine "Zahlungsbestaetigung Ticket" gemailt mit transaktions- und genehmigungsnummer, benutzername, passwort und einem link für den mitgliederbereich. außerdem steht da noch, dass sie in den nächsten tagen 1 euro abbuchen wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

was soll das hier aus der email von gestern eigentlich:

"Die in unserem Aufforderungsschreiben gesetzte Frist läuft in wenigen Tagen ab! "

Ich hab garkein Aufforderungsschreiben bekommen!
Die letzte email ist schon länger her und da stand 3 tage drin...????


----------



## DNA2 (4 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht ist die erste Mail ein "Aufforderungsschreiben"?

Sag mal: Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Agate schrieb:
			
		

> transaktions- und genehmigungsnummer


Na dann geht das ja doch! Gehe mal auf http://www.afendis-support.de/ und gib´ dort diese beiden Daten ein. Damit kennst Du zumindest die Daten, die Du eingeben hast, das Projekt, für das Du zahlen sollst, den Anbieter und die entstandenen Verbindungsdaten (IP und Zeit).

Wie war das mit der Genehmigungsnummer (auch AID genannt)? Musstest Du die zuerst irgendwo eintragen, um die Zahlung zu bestätigen oder auf die gewünschte Seite zu gelangen?


----------



## News (5 Januar 2006)

Ich habe gestern Abend einen Selbstversuch gemacht und mich bei der kaz**-Seite zum "kostenlosen Testen" registriert (übrigens mit realen Personenangaben).
Da die bekannteste Site mit dem kurzen Namen inzwischen auf eine Simsen-Seite verlinkt, habe ich die ältere Variante gewählt, die noch unter kaz**.only4m******.** aktiv ist.

Folgendes ist negativ anzumerken:
- Ich bin gar nicht erst zum angeblichen Angebot gelangt. Zwar präsentierte die Webseite nach Eingabe der Daten einen Link und einige Kenndaten, aber die verlinkte Unterseite von p2*.a* akzeptierte die Kennung/ das Passwort nicht.

- Bei der anschließenden Kündigung gab es auf der Supportseite von Afen*** unter Mozilla 1.7.2 keinerlei Bestätigung für die Kündigung; mit dem IE erschien lediglich ein kurzer Satz, wonach die Kündigung erfolgt sei.

- E-Mails gab es weder nach der Registrierung noch bei der Kündigung (auch nicht aus Büttelborn, wo ich zusätzlich mit einer eigenen Mail gekündigt hatte).

 Fazit: Wenn nun 96 Euro gefordert würden, hätte ich im Prinzip keine Bestätigung dafür, gekündigt zu haben.
Man kann allenfalls einen Screenshot von der Afen***-Supportseite im Moment nach der Kündigung machen - oder die nach Büttelborn gesandte Mail aufbewahren (was im Streitfall aber nicht beweisen würde, dass man sie versandt hat). :-?


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann allenfalls einen Screenshot von der Afen***-Supportseite im Moment nach der Kündigung machen - oder die nach Büttelborn gesandte Mail aufbewahren (was im Streitfall aber nicht beweisen würde, dass man sie versandt hat). :-?



Im Streitfall müssen DIE aber beweisen, das ihnen das Geld zusteht und nicht du, das es andersrum ist. Mit dem Screenshot hat man aber zumindest schon mal einen "Anscheinsbeweis", was den "Gegner" mit ein wenig Zugzwang ausstattet.  

MfG
L.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes ist negativ anzumerken:
> - Ich bin gar nicht erst zum angeblichen Angebot gelangt. Zwar präsentierte die Webseite nach Eingabe der Daten einen Link und einige Kenndaten, aber die verlinkte Unterseite von p2*.a* akzeptierte die Kennung/ das Passwort nicht.



Wieso negativ? Ist doch prima: So besteht keinerlei Gefahr, dass du durch einen Download versehentlich Urheberrechte verletzen könntest! 

Kundenschutz in vollkommenster Ausprägung!


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2006)

Und das Widerufsrecht nach Fernabsatzregeln bleibt auch noch bestehen, da keine selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung gem. §312 d BGB vorliegt. Toller Service.


----------



## Wembley (5 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes ist negativ anzumerken:
> - Ich bin gar nicht erst zum angeblichen Angebot gelangt........



Bist du etwa auch ein unzufriedener Kunde?
Wenn ja, welche finsteren Mächte beeinflussen dich, die dir so etwas einreden?   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Gast (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Hallo Leute.....

ich hab Heute gesehn, das sowohl Napster als auch die Afendis AG Geld von meinem Konto geholt haben...ich lade aber nicht runter und gebe auch meine Konto daten nicht an und habe meines wissens auch nirgends einen Test account angewaehlt.

Kuendigen moechte ich auf der Seite auch nichts weil man da, so wie ich das verstehe, 5.95zahlen muesste...und wieso fuer was zahlen das ich nicht gemacht habe?


Ich wollte mal hoeren, ob ihr mir dazu noch was neues sagen koennt, die anderen Eintraege sind ja bissel aelter


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Afendis - log dich mal unter der AID und der TN, die auf dem Kontoauszug stehen, bei der ebenfalls dort angegebenen Internetadresse ein. Das ist kostenlos und du weißt zumindest, mit welchen Daten sich da wer angemeldet hat und welche Seite besucht wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Sicher das das kostenlos ist?


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Ja, das ist das Supportportal der Afendis und nix anderes. Ich recherchiere dort nahezu täglich für meine Pappenheimer.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Nun ja.

ich habe da mal nachgeschaut. Und habe nun eine E-Mail Adresse, eine Anschrift und einen Namen. Aber an der Anschrift wohnt niemand mit dem Namen und die Email laeuft ueber noch einen anderen Namen. Ich hab jetzt erstmal mein konto dicht gemacht nachdem ich mir das Geld zurueckbuchen lassen hab. (grausame Gramatik) Und nun warte ich ab ob die noch irgendwas machen moechten.

Hat da jemand vtl nen Tipp fuer mich?


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat da jemand vtl nen Tipp fuer mich?


Wofür? Die Sache ist damit für dich erledigt, da selbst das Inkasso nicht in der Lage sein wird, dir das Mahnwesen aufzuhalsen. Allem Anschein nach hat da ein Spaßvogel verschiedene Daten zusammen gewürfelt und dabei auch deine Kontodaten für die Lastschrift angegeben. Das kann Zufall sein oder auch was bösartiges - jedenfalls wird niemand den Sachverhalt abschließend klären können.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Afen*is AG*

Ja, dann bedanke ich mich fuer die tollen Tips 

Vielen dank! Macht weiter so Leute. Schoen das es sowas ncoh gibt.


----------



## rock-n-roll-uebermensch (21 Februar 2008)

*Afendis-Support*

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Firma Afendis? 

Habe von dieser Firma in letzter Zeit Abbuchungen von 49,95 auf meinen Kontoauszügen, aber nie ein Abo abgeschlossen. Die haben allerdings meinen Namen, Bankverbindung und e-mail Adresse unter Ihren Kontaktdaten gespeichert. Auch geben sie unter meinen Kontaktdaten eine IP Adresse an, die allerdings nicht meine ist. Nach kurzem Suchen im Internet hat sich herausgestellt das diese IP Adresse zu Afendis gehört. Nun hab ich nicht soviel Ahnung davon, aber da kann ich doch gegen angehen, oder.? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Afendis-Support*



rock-n-roll-uebermensch schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma?


Ja ich z. B. - das ist ein Zahlungssystemanbieter, der für andere Merchant und seine eigenen Projekte bzw. die seiner Tochterfirmen abrechnet. Lies einfach mal die paar Seiten hier zurück!

Anscheinend warst du schon mit den Daten von deinem Kontoauszug auf der Supportseite. Somit steht wohl fest, das sich jemand mit deinen vollständigen Daten bei einem der Projekte angemeldet hat - sowas passiert öfter. Was aber ganz blöd für dich ist, ist das nun folgende Inkassogeplänkel einer Münchener Sozietät, wenn du nicht zahlst.

Aber mache dich deswegen nicht heiß - die haben dann zwar (evtl.) eine IP-Adresse von der Anmeldung, doch die bringt weder die noch irgendwelche Behörden weiter. Dass im Supportportal die IP von Afendis steht, kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Die wohl wahrscheinlichste ist die, dass deren Datenbank immer noch nicht korrekt läuft, obwohl ich denen das schon x-Mal gesteckt habe. Außerdem passiert dieser Fehler z. B. auch dann, wenn der eigentliche Anbieter des Projektes (zumeist Porno) keine gespeicherte IP übermittelt und sich das System dann eben mit der eigenen IP bedient, da das wohl ein Mussfeld ist.


----------



## rock-n-roll-uebermensch (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Afendis AG*

OK, das hat mich schon weiter gebracht. Hab gleich nen Termin bei der Bank und lasse alles zurückbuchen. Mittlerweile haben sie, trotz Kündigung, einen Tag später nochmal 49,95 abgebucht. Lass das jetzt einfach mal entspannt auf mich zu kommen. Danke für die Hilfe. :sun:


----------

